# FDA Restricts J & J Vaccine - Blood Clot Risk



## win231 (May 5, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/fda-restricts-j-js-covid-211725165.html


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 6, 2022)

Problems with J & J again!?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

This is getting beyond ridiculous


----------



## win231 (May 6, 2022)

Note how long it took for the FDA to impose such a restriction.
_"Before revealing such information, let's sell what we have & downplay the risk by calling it rare."_


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> Note how long it took for the FDA to impose such a restriction.
> _"Before revealing such information, let's sell what we have & downplay the risk by calling it rare."_


Exactly!


----------



## Jace (May 6, 2022)

As, has been said before..."It's ALWAYS something!"


----------



## Murrmurr (May 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> Note how long it took for the FDA to impose such a restriction.
> _"Before revealing such information, let's sell what we have & downplay the risk by calling it rare."_


There are several "rare" side effects with Pfizer, too....downplayed.

Interesting that the FDA announced this restriction soon after researchers published a study that shows the J&J vaccine gives far better protection against all the new strains of covid so far.

The J&J vaccine does not use mRNA, but instead contains a harmless, inactivated cold virus to activate your body's immune response. That's why it works on the new strains. Plus it had the highest effectiveness rating (85%) of all covid vaccines. 
J&J got a bum rap.


----------



## Jace (May 6, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> There are several "rare" side effects with Pfizer, too....downplayed.
> 
> Interesting that the FDA announced this restriction soon after researchers published a study that shows the J&J vaccine gives far better protection against all the new strains of covid so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks, @Murrmurr, for that...cause I got the 1 shot J&J...and was ????


----------



## Brookswood (May 12, 2022)

JnJ is probably one of the best vaccines out there.  It's cheap, effective, doesn't need special temperature handling, and may have better long term protection than even the mRNA vaccines.   And it's far safer than getting Covid.


----------

